# apple snail move



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

My friends tank sprung a leak and managed to find a temp home for the fish but not his 2 apple snails. The temp home for the fish has 2 assassin snails and some snail eating fish, and the apples are only 10mm ish they'd be easily eaten or killed. I've offered, but my tank is cold water. Would they be able to adapt to cold water?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

blubell said:


> My friends tank sprung a leak and managed to find a temp home for the fish but not his 2 apple snails. The temp home for the fish has 2 assassin snails and some snail eating fish, and the apples are only 10mm ish they'd be easily eaten or killed. I've offered, but my tank is cold water. Would they be able to adapt to cold water?


My Rocky lived for just over a year in cold water sadly died recently rip Rocky. I still have one left who has gone walk about again.mine have been fine til I lost Rocky he was old.


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

was the snail transfered from tropical to coldwater


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

blubell said:


> was the snail transfered from tropical to coldwater


No the guy that had them before had them in cold water. He couldn't care for them any longer so they were bought for me last year.


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

Right ok, but what i wanted to know was would they be ok being moved from a tropical tank to a cold water tank


----------

